# before and after on rescues.



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

I havent posted to much lately, but we've took on a couple of rescues this year. 
the first would be Henry. he is a Pryor mountain mustang out of Wyoming. he has a pretty rough background. the lady i got him from said the original owner in wyoming would tie his head to the rafters and beat him. after looking up the original owner and his training videos, and speaking to him over the phone. i have since found out the lady i rescued him from was the one that beat him. 

Henry used to be pretty broke. and you could do anything with him. i have the videos of the man training him. once we got him he was skitting, and underweight, the lady told us to be careful because he would randomly chase her down and try to attack her. and that he lashed out. he doesn't do that here so i have no clue what she is speaking of.

here is henry when we first got him. on December 29th.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Henry, March 6th.
























April 18th


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

this is butterscotch. not sure what breed he is. but he's a little 2 year old. these are from April 18th








































he has put on a good bit of weight since these. but i haven't taken any new pictures. i'll have to go take some for an update on him.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Henry is adorable, and looks like he has a ton of potential, same with the 2yr old! Great job!!!


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I am partial to Henry


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

oh Henry is a total sweetie. he just looves to be Ooohed and Awwwed over ahaha Butterscotch has a bit of an attitude problem but we are working on his respect issues.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you for taking in these two stunning horses. I'm know their lives have changed for the better. 

Henry's story is unbelievable, poor boy. Love how happy and full of life he looks in those recent photos.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

What a sad story about Henry. I'm glad that he has a safe home now!

I saw these pictures of him a few days ago and I've been wanting to draw him ever since. Something about him is so fluid and your pictures are beautiful. Is there any way that I could have permission to draw some of your pictures? It would probably just be sketches and boring studies but I have to ask first, especially if anything ever turned into something more finished.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks so much guys! Henry is a wonderful horse. such an amazing and sweet character after being through such trauma. 

walnutpixie, you are more then welcome to draw any photo i post.  as a fellow artist i love sketching horses myself  i love watching my photos come to life under the artistic hands of another person.


----------



## julianeAHS (May 30, 2012)

*Our own rescue...*

Hey, what you're doing with these horses is amazing. I'm so passionate about rescues. In fact I started a "horse rescue" project on my brother's web site and if you have a success video of one of these guys and wanna post it, e-mail me 
Anyway I'm not sure if we're allowed to post our own rescues but I thought some people might like this one. Here's Dolly, we got her, half-wild, in Feb 2011.









Here she is in Feb 2012. Just a couple weeks after I started her under saddle. Try to guess the breed??? 


















Here's a vid of her full story if you're interested..


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

dolly is beautiful! i love that last photo of her. is she a TB?

i should make more videos of the rescues we have had. here is one of Kitty, a little pony we rescued from a doglot with no food or water.























to what he looked like before we gave him to a family to give to their 3 kids for christmas 

















he is the one horse i EVER regret selling. i miss this little boy everyday i drive up to our pasture, but i keep in touch with the new owners and they love him dearly as well


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here is butterscotch from yesterday, looking a bit better


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

and henry from yesterday


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Getting pics as I just posted them and had wrong code lol


----------



## julianeAHS (May 30, 2012)

I love the vid. Are you a rescue, or do you just like rescuing horses? Do you have a web-site? Ours is under re-construction right now but I'll contact you in a little bit about posting it. We need more "success stories" to encourage people that rescuing a horse is the right thing to do


----------



## julianeAHS (May 30, 2012)

Oh, and she's a quarter horse. I think she looks nothing like one though!! Anyone with QH experience agree/disagree?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

just me and my mom try to help out when we can. we have a few horses we keep as our own, and take in a couple at a time to rehabilitate, and find loving homes for, while doing what training we can to help them find better homes.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

My Mom's heart horse, Carmen was a rescue as well. we've had her going on 4ish years i believe. we got her and another gelding for free because they couldn't afford them anymore. they told us to make the mare go, just beat her between the ears with a large stick and she will go. we went through alot of headshying with her and teaching her people were ok. as for the gelding, we had to give him away due to him being to dangerous. turns out someone beat him in the jaw with a 2 x 4 because he lacerated someones head, the horse ended up with a broke jaw, and thats what made him so dangerous, the man we sold him to got the problem solved after we told him what we knew, and that gelding is a fantastic horse today.

here is carmen., not bad body weight, just abused.
































































winter 2011








and finally spring/summer 2012 you can see henry's bum


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah we rent about 60 acres of land from our land lady for 80 dollars a month plus 10-20$'s to help her water bill. so usually we have around 8 horses at a time. online advertising may help. so far we have spent about 4 years building up our horsie network to be able to help find adopters for them.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

here is a couple of videos of our horses just enjoying themselves


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

some more up to date photos of ButterScotch, None of henry because he found a forever home!! i am so happy. she is totally in love with him. and he follows her around like a love sick puppy so i am soooo happy for them!

he is putting on weight still, but he is getting there. i don't like to shove weight on them to quick as it can't be all that healthy. we like bringing them back up to weight slowly,

on another note, do you guys think butterscotch looks TBish??


----------



## filly20 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hope you don't mind me putting in mine.
Abby 
When we adopted her
















She was also pregnant and delivered a colt








Now








Leta
Before
















Now


----------



## filly20 (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh could butterscotch be pregnant? She's awfully wide for being so thin. By the way, they looking good. Love them. They're gorgeous!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Naww buttterscotch is a gelding, allbeit a very girly gelding, but he has manly bits D

i love Leta's coloring! and Abby has such a kind face. how old are they??


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Nearly 2 years ago on arrival (posted before) unbacked with foal at foot.

















a year later









A couple of weeks ago


----------



## 3Barrels (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow! Leta was pretty bad, glad you gave her a good home!

My sister has taken in a few horses like this over the years. The worst one I've seen was when she got two "foals", I thought they were twins, but one was a weanling, the other was a 2 year old! She still has him, sweet little guy, he just isn't growing big enough for her to feel comfortable actually training him.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Clava, she was pretty bad when you first got her, but GOSH she is a beauty now!! thats what i love about rescues, you see this scraggly thing in need of help, and when you help it, its like a WHOLE new horse, and you never know what your going to get!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

God bless you all for helping those horses


----------



## maddyjazzylove (Jun 28, 2012)

SO much improvement


----------



## filly20 (Jul 9, 2012)

Leta is about 10 abby is 28+
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

It really is amazing to see the changes in each horse.. and it's amazing that all of you took it upon yourself to take care of them.  I'd love to rescue a horse some day if I ever own my own property.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

Me too! There are so many that need a loving home. If I had the money I would take one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

cowgirl928 said:


> Me too! There are so many that need a loving home. If I had the money I would take one in a heartbeat.


One? I'd take them all!....ok maybe not all....but definatly a lot. If I ever win the lottery in plan to give a portion of it to the ranch and use the rest to start a rescue horse farm perhaps here, likely maple ridge (to be close to the ranch) and maybe in kelowna, it's so pretty there and hardly rains.


----------

